# Watching computer on TV (wireless)?



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

Not a problem, just a question.
I still have WIN XP and don't need or want it running to my TV but a friend has a new Dell laptop with WIN 7 and a big (flat screen) TV.
There are commercials on now that say with Windows 7 one can (it shows) click a few keys and show what is on the computer on the big screen TV- wireless.
We are trying to figure this out, me because I like to learn and figure things out, and he's like to watch things on his computer on the big screen TV, but keep coming to dead ends. Even Google doesn't know (LOL) I tried searching here but maybe didn't put it in right, or it's something really new.
In the commercial (for Windows 7) it shows the person clicking a few keys and what's on his laptop screen comes on to a big screen, like a presentation in a room. (he says "Windows 7 was MY dream" a girl sitting there says "idea" (not dream)
The person with the laptop and TV has gotten cords with plugs for the Laptop and the TV but it doesn't pick up on it that way. In the commercial it shows it and says "wireless". Seems like the laptop OR TV would have to have something plugged in it first, like a transmitter or receiver, and it's not JUST WINDOWS 7 that does this- with any big screen TV? (this is what it looks like)
Anyone know about this, and is it possible, the way the commercial shows it?
Thanks!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a commercial, starchild. It's supposed to make things look ridiculously easy and unrealistic. No one cleans their bathroom with one swipe of a cloth while wearing white dress pants. And no one gets their computer connected to their TV in a couple of magic clicks.

The TV and the computer need to be physically connected to each other. It's easy if both the TV and computer are fairly new and have HDMI ports. Connect one cable, tap a few keys, and it works. However, most people usually have either an old TV and/or an old computer or went with a cheap model of one or the other and, therefore, the inputs and outputs don't match. That means hunting down cables and adapters that may or may not work.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

But, on the commercial they say "wireless". Isn't that false advertising or misleading?
You are saying it's wireless AFTER they are physically connecte, but that doesn't make sense and isn't wireless.
The computer and TV I was asking about are fairly new, but apparently need some sort of special adaptor plug. They can be plugged in together but the TV doesn't pick up on the computer.
It's not my TV and I'm not going to try and figure it out. We were just wondering, where the laptop has Windows 7, and the commercial says "wireless", if it's really possible.
I was thinking of wireless headphones, which work (without a wire connection) but there's a transmitter plugged into the TV headphone jack.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

There are a few Wi-Fi enabled TVs (example). But I know of no way to make use of that to display a computer screen.

Here is a software/hardware package for some kind of wireless computer display on TV, but I didn't read a complete description and doubt that it is a general screen display--probably just a display of whatever pictures or videos the software works with.

What is the commercial advertising (Windows 7? a TV? a special device?)?


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

The commercial is for Windows 7. At first I didn't pay attention to it, and wasn't sure, I thought it might be a special TV. There are commercials on where a person is talking bout how THEY wanted something in a PC and told Windows (Microsoft) and they listened. It ends with "Windows 7, MY IDEA". Like th way of bringing up more than one window on the screen. (I have Windows XP and have 2 monitors. One a flatscreen and one an old crt monitor- though I'd like 2 big flat ones (LOL) But, I use them for bringing up a tutorial on one and program on the other, so I can have 2 open t once. I guess Windows 7 will do this on ONE monitor, but it would have to be good size one)
Looking on YouTube, this isn't the commercial I mean (which is in a college or hall, giving a presintation) but the same idea





Okay, I found the commercial (it's 'Windows 7 was my dream") and it calls it a "presentation". Though the first YouTube makes it seem like you can use it to run stereo and TV all through the house (sort of what Bill Gates has in his? LOL) A presentation sounds more like it sends something from the computer (not TV) like PowerPoint onto the big screen, and says "wireless". Sounds like it must have a built in projector of some kind. Or maybe the web cam is used for it? (I don't know much about this stuff, being an "older person" and technology seems to go faster than I can keep up)




 Reading down the responses there is info about it there, people asking how to do it and if it's possible (to use it for wireless TV)
Isn't it amazing that YouTube has just about everything anyone might want to see (or see again in more detail)?
I haven't paid much attention to the commercials (though I think they are GREAT- for commercials, someone really smart thought this theme up. And they offset the idea that MACs are so much better). It was jumst someone (who has the new laptop with Win7 and big screen TV) asked me "can you really do this and how?"
Win7 sounds good and people praise it and love it, but for me I'm still happy with XP (I had 98 for a long time and then got XP and got used to that). Though I suppose if I ever win a lottery and buy a new Laptop it will probably come in it. (though I think in that case I'd buy a Mac and get used to THAT)
Always something new to buy and get used to. And, see commercials for.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

i think you have to use an extender installed on the windows 7 pc to project the image to a screen? not sure lol.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

At first I thought that you were talking about a way to use a TV as a monitor wirelessly. That is, I'm pretty sure, not yet possible.

I think that they are talking about Media Streaming. I haven't paid any attention to it, except to note that having it enabled can introduce really strange errors into other networking activities, but I'm pretty sure a Wi-Fi enabled TV could receive the output as well as another computer could.

When you get this all figured out be sure to give us a short tutorial here.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I don't think I'll be figuring it out, at least any too soon. I don't have Windows 7 or a new, flatscreen TV.
Apparently you need a special TV, etc to work with it. The commercial makes it look like it will just work (all you need is Windows 7)
I had been talking to someone who mentioned it (he's been trying to connect his laptop to the flat screen TV with cords and adaptors. He can get the right cords, so it all plugs in, but the TV doesn't pick up the computer signal) and the commercial came up, and we wondered if and how it could be done. The way it looks.
Probably at some point all PCsand TVs etc will come with this standard.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

In order for the signal to get from the computer to the TV, you need a transmitter on the PC and some sort of receiver on the TV. The computer already has a transmitter if it connects wirelessly, and you can connect your TV to a receiver and send the signal over the existing LAN connection.

PC to TV Over LAN Receiver


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The commercial is vague. The guy is just pointing from a computer to a TV. You can do that from one computer to another and then to a TV if one of those computers is connected to it. Not magic.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I wonder how many people will go buy a laptop with Win7 thinking they can bring it home and do that...


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

But do what? The commercial isn't specific as to what Windows 7 can really do. Are people that gullible with other products? If someone buys a computer with Windows 7 thinking it can magically somehow get "something", again the commercial isn't specific, to their TV with a simple click of a button or loading a program, then that isn't the only pitch they've fallen for. 

Have you ever seen ads for TVs or computers that show the product sitting in the middle of a room with no wires attached. Do people really think computers, TVs, stereos, etc. function without so much as a power source? 

It's advertising. It's supposed to make things look easy, perfect, simple, etc. That's the job of marketers.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I know, it's just ads. Like they say "Windows 7 was MY IDEA" (because they wrote to Microsoft and suggested it). When they are just actors. 
As I said, I have XP and happy with it (till, like 98 it isn't supported by a lot of programs anymore).
Sort of like "if it ain't broke don't fix it" (LOL)


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

And, I'm happy watching computer stuff on my monitor (if people want big screan, why not but a big screen monitor?) and TV stuff on my TV.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

I saw another commercial for it last night. The guy is holding a laptop and wants to see Zombies (up close and big?) and says with WIN 7 now he can do this, clicks some keys and it shows up on his big screen TV others are watching.
I know commercals are vague and misleding, but this makes out Windows 7 (if one gets a laptop with it) can just do it- period. 
Can show your presentations on a big screen in a hall, or steam what you are watching on the laptop onto your big screen TV.
It's nothing really to argue about, not everyone who notices commercials and believes what they see is a computer expert that knows, or would look into the details of actually doing this first. Or, maybe it's someone who never had a computer and sees it and thinks "WOW that is amazing, I want that"
If they were, the commercials wouldn't work, or people would be yelling about it.


----------



## starchild (Sep 17, 2002)

This is what it says on Microsoft website:
"Remote Media Streaming is just one option for enjoying your media library elsewhere in Windows 7. If you have a homegroup, it's easy to stream media between your home PCs. You can also stream to your stereo or TV using Play To (additional hardware might be required)."
Does it say that in the commercials? The one I saw last night, ended up flashing on the screen the name of a Laptop and TV they recommended (I think that's what it was) using this with.




 This says in tiny print at one point "Intel WiDi enabled" I guess that is from the game system?
If nothing else this thread about it, might help someone else looking into this, who puts in in search. I found a lot of people asking about it, and thinking you can just buy something with Windows 7 (and think it's their idea LOL) and do this.
I don't want to do it, I was just curious. 
And, if you can do this with Windows 7 (with extra stuff) seems like you can with Windows XP and other newer versions, too.
I know you can get a free CD from Netflix to use in Play Station 3 that picks up Netflix Instant Play movies and streams it to a TV. Maybe can be used for other things, too, like hulu.


----------



## moonunit3 (May 28, 2010)

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/products/features/play-to

Requires that your tv be attached to your lan with optional device.


----------



## wtxcowboy (May 25, 2004)

turns out these commercials are really for intel, not windows. you have to have an intel chipset with wireless display, or WiDi, then a set top box connected to your hdmi input on your tv & enable both & walla!! really deceptive commercials from micro$oft!!!


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

starchild said:


> Not a problem, just a question.
> I still have WIN XP and don't need or want it running to my TV but a friend has a new Dell laptop with WIN 7 and a big (flat screen) TV.
> There are commercials on now that say with Windows 7 one can (it shows) click a few keys and show what is on the computer on the big screen TV- wireless.
> We are trying to figure this out, me because I like to learn and figure things out, and he's like to watch things on his computer on the big screen TV, but keep coming to dead ends. Even Google doesn't know (LOL) I tried searching here but maybe didn't put it in right, or it's something really new.
> ...


That commercial is actually lying by saying it's all Windows7's doing. It's NOT. It's a hardware thing, and it's created by Intel not Microsoft. Certain new laptops in the "blue line" sold from Bestbuy (and I think Walmart too?) have a button that you press, and it sends a wireless single to a receiver box connected to your TV.

It is not some Windows7 feature like the commercial will have you believe, it's the laptop itself doing it.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

Starchild, watch this video: 




It has nothing to do with Windows 7. It is an Intel product, complete hardware solution.


----------



## crsaj (Jun 8, 2002)

To cut to the chase aren't we talking about a new LCD, Plasma, etc., flat screen TV with a USB port working off a wireless router to stream movies on the big flat screen TV?


----------

